# memstick for an SBC Udoo BOLT V8 AMD Ryzen V1605B with AMD RADEON VEGA 8 GRAPHICS



## Stefano Colonna (Feb 28, 2020)

I should prepare a memstick for an SBC Udoo BOLT V8 AMD Ryzen V1605B with AMD RADEON VEGA 8 GRAPHICS.

FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img does not work because the boot is stopped immediately. Any suggestions are welcome.
Thanks in advance
Stefano Colonna

[italiano]
Dovrei preparare un memstick per un SBC Udoo BOLT V8 AMD Ryzen V1605B con AMD RADEON VEGA 8 GRAPHICS.

FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img non funziona perchè si interrompe subito il boot.
Ogni suggerimento è gradito.
Grazie anticipato
Stefano Colonna


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi,

i think you have to disable _Secure Boot_ if you're booting from UEFI.

See this thread: Thread 74114


----------



## userxbw (Feb 29, 2020)

CPU AMD Ryzen 5 2500U with Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx
Graphics Card [AMD/ATI] Raven Ridge [Radeon Vega Series / Radeon Vega Mobile Series] (rev c4)
I got secure boot disabled in BIOS and it boots just fine and installs (laptop lenovo 330s - 15ARR) EFI boot


----------



## Stefano Colonna (Mar 1, 2020)

Stefano Colonna said:


> I should prepare a memstick for an SBC Udoo BOLT V8 AMD Ryzen V1605B with AMD RADEON VEGA 8 GRAPHICS.
> 
> FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img does not work because the boot is stopped immediately. Any suggestions are welcome.
> Thanks in advance
> ...


Dear freebsd_noob,
I have used this dd command to prepare usb stick 
	
	



```
dd if=FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/sde1 bs=1M conv=sync
```
and disabled _Secure Boot_ but the boot is stopped immediately again. Perhaps I have to use this command ? 
	
	



```
dd if=FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/sde bs=1M conv=sync
```
 (*sde *indeed of *sde1*) ?
Thanks for your answer
Stefano Colonna


----------



## Stefano Colonna (Mar 1, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> Hi,
> 
> i think you have to disable _Secure Boot_ if you're booting from UEFI.
> 
> See this thread: Thread 74114



I redone the dd with the command 
	
	



```
dd if=FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/sdd bs=1M conv=sync
```
 (*sdd *indeed of *sdd1*) (sdd indeed of sde because I had only 1 Usb external disk on this time indeed than 2 USB external disks on)

This time the Freebsd boot menu has started but stopped here
	
	



```
acpi_syscontainer0: <System Container> port 0x2bc-0x2bf on acpi0
```
and no access from TTY3 or other TTY port was possible.
Thanks for your answer again.
Stefano Colonna


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi Stefano,



Stefano Colonna said:


> (*sdd *indeed of *sdd1*)


Yes, that's correct. See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-pre.html#bsdinstall-usb



Stefano Colonna said:


> acpi_syscontainer0: <System Container> port 0x2bc-0x2bf on acpi0


Maybe try to disable ACPI in the Boot Menu? It's enabled per default:





If this works, you can disable it in BIOS/EFI.


----------



## Stefano Colonna (Mar 1, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> Hi Stefano,
> 
> 
> [...]
> ...



Dear freebsd_noob,
I have disabled ACPI in the BIOS but I don't have the option 3. ACPI support in my FreeBSD boot 
After disabling ACPI the hardware boot options the software FreeBSD boot always stops at the same point 
	
	



```
acpi_syscontainer0: <System Container> port 0x2bc-0x2bf on acpi0
```
Now I try to enable ACPI in hardware BIOS.


----------



## Stefano Colonna (Mar 1, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> Hi Stefano,
> 
> 
> Yes, that's correct. See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-pre.html#bsdinstall-usb
> ...


Dear freebsd_noob,
I would like to show you my FreeBSD boot options screen where there is no option 3. on ACPI. Why is there this difference between my screen and yours?
[italiano]
vorrei farti vedere la mia schermata di opzioni di boot di FreeBSD dove non c'è l'opzione 3. su ACPI. Come mai c'è questa differenza tra la mia schermata e la tua ?


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi Stefano,



Stefano Colonna said:


> Why is there this difference between my screen and yours?


It's because you've disabled ACPI in the BIOS. So the boot menu doesn't need this entry anymore.



Stefano Colonna said:


> After disabling ACPI the hardware boot options the software FreeBSD boot always stops at the same point


May i suggest you enable number 5 (Verbose) in the boot menu so mabe we get more information what's going on?

You can even try 3 (Safe Mode) for booting, maybe this helps.


----------



## Stefano Colonna (Mar 1, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> Hi Stefano,
> 
> 
> It's because you've disabled ACPI in the BIOS. So the boot menu doesn't need this entry anymore.
> ...


Dear freebsd_noob,
I had rehabilitated ACPI in hardware BIOS but the FreeBSD boot menu had remained the same.
I had enabled the verbose modality but the menu always stop in the same point with the same message.
Thanks for your answers.


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 1, 2020)

Did you try _Safe Mode_?


----------



## Stefano Colonna (Mar 1, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> Did you try _Safe Mode_?


I have tried the boot software FreeBSD _single user mode_ but it does not work neither with ACPI enabled nor with ACPI disabled in the hardware boot configuration.
Thanks for your advice


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 2, 2020)

Stefano Colonna said:


> _single user mode_


I meant Safe Mode (no. 3 in your boot menu).


----------



## Stefano Colonna (Mar 2, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> I meant Safe Mode (no. 3 in your boot menu).


Dear freebsd_noob,
now I understand. No, unfortunately it does not work even with option 3. Safe mode both with ACPI enabled and with ACPI disabled.

I don't know if it matters but Southbridge is enabled in the hardware BIOS


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi Stefano,

sorry, then i don't know what to do. 

Last idea i have is to try another image, for example https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/re...GES/12.1/FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso


----------



## Stefano Colonna (Mar 3, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> Hi Stefano,
> 
> sorry, then i don't know what to do.
> 
> Last idea i have is to try another image, for example https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/re...GES/12.1/FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso


Dear freebsd_noob,
Unfortunately, the situation is the same as before, even with this FreeBSD ISO with and without ACPI with and without safe mode, the boot always stops at ACPI.

I add that I tried this new ISO with the SBC UdooX86 (older than the Udoo BOLT) and freeBSD starts correctly arriving at the command line
.
Thanks for your pacience


----------



## pulllsar (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello!

I have been researching the Udoo BOLT and am considering it as an option. Has there been any development on the issue regarding the installation of FreeBSD 12.1 on this system?

Thanks.


----------



## mauricev (Dec 2, 2020)

Has anyone tried the 13-current branch with this?


----------

